# moving to munich



## steoireland

hi all

My wife and I are thinking of moving from Spain to Munich. My wife is Russian, Im Irish. I speak English and Spanish, my wife, Russian, English and Spanish. Neither of us speaks German, but are eager to learn. Can anybody recommend any books/cd's or similiar to learn German as there is so many to choose from!

Also, to rent an apartment, what is the standard, a months rent up front, a months deposit, i.e. 2 moths rent to get in the door?

Any other tips greatly appreciated.

Many thanks from Costa del Sol!


----------



## James3214

I would start with the free BBC learn German site:
BBC - Languages - German
I started learning Spanish using the BBC site. 

I can't recommend any books but when you arrive sign up for a course at the VHS (Volkshochschule).
Mnchner Volkshochschule


----------



## James3214

Can I just ask why you decided on Germany and Munich? 

Did you have any previous luck with your posts last year about the US move?


----------



## steoireland

James3214 said:


> Can I just ask why you decided on Germany and Munich?
> 
> Did you have any previous luck with your posts last year about the US move?


Sure, I got alot of helpful info last year on the US move, but the job i was hoping for fell through last minute. Its s really great site this one.

Why Munich? Well, about 20 years ago I spent a few weeks there and really liked the place, people etc etc and it seems like as good a place as any. I also have freinds from there, although they live here in Spain now. My wife and I have found it tough in the last few years living in costa del sol, work opportunities limited etc etc.
She is Russian and we contemplated a move to Russia but with rouble v euro very unstable, we figured a euro country better. Im originally from ireland, but havent lived there for 12 years and would not return there, even if the economy was better, so we thoght we'd might as well try learn german over the next few months. We dont have kids yet, but want to start a better life. I have had my own real estate company in spain, but not much selling these days. And my wifes opportunities are limited here to waitress, hotel work as basically, costa del sol is a holiday area, and closed half the year...its beautiful, but it dont pay the mortgage!

We are not fixed on munich, anywhere really, thats safe, nice, work situation ok etc etc etc..........

Thanks again


----------



## James3214

Yeah, Munich a good place, but a bit more expensive than most cities including Berlin but at least you will have better work opportunities. 

Also, housing and renting has been mentioned in some of the previous threads but basically you will have to pay a months rent up front and probably a two month deposit. You might even have to pay a commision of one months rent + vat to an agency. 

Good luck. I hope you find something!


----------



## steoireland

great, thanks for your help.....have a good day!


----------



## fishooX

Indeed Munich it is quite expensive than other cities on the North,for instance Berlin.

Now when it comes to learning German,I think there is a book with listening from the Penguin publications !!


----------

